# Weekend plans?



## milliepops (21 June 2018)

Thursday again... what's everyone up to?

Very quiet here, arena hire for Kira tonight, might have a cheeky spin round the Inter1  test to see how difficult it is  

...and that's it   Boring!  

Have fun everyone.


----------



## Wheels (21 June 2018)

Not much for us either - classical trainer coming tonight for a lesson and I feel the need for a trip to the beach for a good ole gallop!


----------



## Embo (21 June 2018)

Tweseldown UA on Saturday! :O


----------



## Fiona (21 June 2018)

Son and I have a lesson on Saturday morning, and then we have his 7th birthday party on Sunday afternoon   Thank goodness for the weather forecast, as we're having a bouncy obstacle course, 15 kids and a dozen adults to entertain 

Next weekend we have our first ever stay away show   Already getting stressed about it .....

Fiona


----------



## Ambers Echo (21 June 2018)

PONY CAMP!!!!! Taking Amber. Hurrah!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 June 2018)

New one has 1st flu jab and farrier tomorrow,  so a quiet Sat for her,  but am going to help a friend at Merrist for stressagey stuff.
Sunday taking new one out to visit a friend,  see her this year foal crop and try saddles on new one


----------



## Fiona (21 June 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			PONY CAMP!!!!! Taking Amber. Hurrah!
		
Click to expand...

Can I borrow your packing lists for next weekend 

I'm sure I'm going to forget something....

Fiona


----------



## scats (21 June 2018)

Collected my new horse yesterday so this weekend we will be getting to know each other.

Also hacking out on Diva as usual.


----------



## PaddyMonty (21 June 2018)

I have an archery competition on saturday and another on sunday but guess that doesn't count.
On the plus side I have found a horse to ride so should be able to at least have some horse plans next weekend.


----------



## Embo (21 June 2018)

PaddyMonty said:



			I have an archery competition on saturday and another on sunday but guess that doesn't count.
On the plus side I have found a horse to ride so should be able to at least have some horse plans next weekend.
		
Click to expand...

My OH is also at an archery comp Sat & Sun! Which one are you going to? Good luck!


----------



## PaddyMonty (21 June 2018)

Embo said:



			My OH is also at an archery comp Sat & Sun! Which one are you going to? Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Saturday comp is a club members only comp (NAC), Sunday is open but low key also in Northampton. I have not yet reached the heady heights of National comps (but working on it).


----------



## monte1 (21 June 2018)

Embo said:



			Tweseldown UA on Saturday! :O
		
Click to expand...

This for us as well..   eek !
Embo what section/class are you doing ?

I am also writing back there on Sunday AM

so my weekend, will consist of

lesson tonight, 
Trainer jumping my horse tomorrow ( as stuck at work!)
Friday night XC course Walk, tack clean, wash plait horse etc 
Saturday Tweseldown ODE
Sunday - back there to dressage write
sunday night collapse in a heap ..

good luck to everyone out and about - have fun!


----------



## Embo (21 June 2018)

PaddyMonty said:



			Saturday comp is a club members only comp (NAC), Sunday is open but low key also in Northampton. I have not yet reached the heady heights of National comps (but working on it).
		
Click to expand...

Ahh ok, OH is in Maidstone. Also just a club shoot I think. This is his first season competing  good luck with yours!



monte1 said:



			This for us as well..   eek !
Embo what section/class are you doing ?

I am also writing back there on Sunday AM

so my weekend, will consist of

lesson tonight, 
Trainer jumping my horse tomorrow ( as stuck at work!)
Friday night XC course Walk, tack clean, wash plait horse etc 
Saturday Tweseldown ODE
Sunday - back there to dressage write
sunday night collapse in a heap ..

good luck to everyone out and about - have fun!
		
Click to expand...

Oh cool! I'm doing the 70cm, section D. Going with a friend who's doing the 80, we're both down to do our dressage at 11:00 - I've got a mental picture of us in side-by-side arenas doing a synchronised test  although she is on a 16.3 warmblood and I'm on a 15.3 ID so doubt our paces will quite match lol.

Best of luck to you, what section are you in? Do wave if you see me bumbling about on the grey goon!


----------



## Sophire (21 June 2018)

I'm not doing too much over the actual weekend, off to watch a friend at Tweseldown UA on Sunday, may pop in to have a nose at Farley in the afternoon on my way home. 

On Monday I have a Centaur Biomechanics workshop. Horse's first trip out since her time off and mine too, can't wait to see how crooked I am. Is that normal??


----------



## Michen (21 June 2018)

Embo said:



			Tweseldown UA on Saturday! :O
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh see you there!!!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (21 June 2018)

Busy weekend this weekend. 
  New horsey arriving tonight,  show prep for the mare and foal tomorrow for their first show on saturday.

Sunday first ridden show for the delightful delinquent veteran who's been magically transformed  into a maxi cob. I was actually surprised to find how different he looks without all teh fuzz.
Probably take someone with him but don't know who yet.


----------



## mavandkaz (21 June 2018)

Was supposed to be going to camp fri-sun, but my jump saddle broke, so not worth it when 3out of the 4 sessions are over fences. But managing a busy weekend ,- flatwork lesson tmw, pole work clinic on sat, and hacking sun. Also out Saturday night for my birthday.
Good luck to all those competing.


----------



## Snowfilly (21 June 2018)

Farrier visits all around tomorrow, plus everyone getting their jabs from the vet, plus man with the tractor coming to do some field work...they're all scheduled different times but can foresee them all clashing and horses being stuck with needles at one end while shoes are nailed on at the other!

Sunday is an open day at the riding school, I offered to spend a couple of hours getting horses ready and that got taken for 'great, we'll pop you in the jumping demo.' And 'lead a child in the toddler demo.' Should be great fun, and every horse on the place is being paraded, including three retired ponies, the two point to pointers and the two full liveries. Lots of bathing and plaiting...the kids have got hold of sparkly plait bands and glitter hoof oil for the ponies.

Good luck to everyone out competing with horses or arrows


----------



## McFluff (21 June 2018)

PaddyMonty said:



			I have an archery competition on saturday and another on sunday but guess that doesn't count.
On the plus side I have found a horse to ride so should be able to at least have some horse plans next weekend.
		
Click to expand...

You so need to put the horse and the archery together. Its the best fun. And in straight lines so should be ok for your knees


----------



## JFTDWS (21 June 2018)

McFluff said:



			You so need to put the horse and the archery together. It&#8217;s the best fun. And in straight lines so should be ok for your knees 

Click to expand...

Exactly!  It's next on my list for the orange one if her current job doesn't work out.  Though it would be a shame to waste her epic rollbacks and haunch turns 


Quiet one here.  Last weekend didn't quite go to plan.  This weekend will be spent avoiding brats on the yard, trying to work the beasts in peace without killing anyone.  This may be an overly ambitious aim...


----------



## DabDab (21 June 2018)

Ooo, lots of new horses arriving/settling in this week! And looks like Tweseldown is the place for HHOers to be 

Quiet one for me again, just a lesson on Monday. Apart from that they all need to do some energy using work this weekend, as this evening has been eventful. Dabs was an over excitable twit to ride because I had the audacity to put a single pole in the arena (in his version it's a 6ft puissance wall). And then I was dicing with death in the field later when trying to change his rug as Arts was in full bouncy, flaily legs mode, and then all control of the situation was lost as Pebbles the racing connemara started up with her equine version of rallying :rolleyes3:

Good luck to those competing


----------



## Accidental Eventer (22 June 2018)

Sounds like lots of people have exciting plans!! Good luck all, O hope everyone has lots of success.

We have just had a 2 day jumping clinic, I had a lesson each day on both the horses. They were both absolute stars, but Baby Henry stole the show ticking off a bunch of firsts and being very grown up. Very proud of him. Plus the coach is just wonderful and I learnt so much and have so much homework!

This weekend we are off eventing again. Early start so have to get everything ready today, plus have the farrier coming out. Busy Busy!


----------



## HashRouge (22 June 2018)

Off to Hickstead 
I've got free tickets from work for the Speed Derby, and am also going to see the Derby itself with a friend on the Sunday. Around that I shall of course be seeing my two ponies, and possibly trying out a new share horse on the Saturday too.


----------



## PaddyMonty (22 June 2018)

McFluff said:



			You so need to put the horse and the archery together. It&#8217;s the best fun. And in straight lines so should be ok for your knees 

Click to expand...

Once I've mastered my current full recurve target bow then I will go play horsebow. The entire technique is very different so don't want to confuse my small brain atm.
Perhaps we could get a HHO group for a training day


----------



## Embo (22 June 2018)

Michen said:



			Ooooh see you there!!!
		
Click to expand...

HHO trip to Tweseldown 

Are you bringing Bog?


----------



## alexomahony (22 June 2018)

Good luck to everyone competing! 

This weekend, I'm doing Total Warrior at Bramham on Saturday then Sunday going with a friend to Skipton HT so two long days. 

Booked Monday off work in advance to spend some time with my ponies, dogs and to just chill!


----------



## blood_magik (22 June 2018)

Have a session with my mind coach and Beau this afternoon. Planning on riding/lunging the other four this morning (assuming I can catch Blue to get a bridle on him &#55357;&#56900.

Tomorrow Beau and T are going jumping if I can decide on classes - had hoped to pop Beau round a 1m course but they&#8217;re not running open classes for some reason so need to have a think about what I&#8217;m going to put him in. Tempted to do the 1.05m but haven&#8217;t jumped that height in over a year. &#55358;&#56596;

Probably have a lunging day on Sunday then Monday off so I can go and deal with Ellie and her suspected ulcers.


----------



## monte1 (22 June 2018)

Embo said:



			Ahh ok, OH is in Maidstone. Also just a club shoot I think. This is his first season competing  good luck with yours!



Oh cool! I'm doing the 70cm, section D. Going with a friend who's doing the 80, we're both down to do our dressage at 11:00 - I've got a mental picture of us in side-by-side arenas doing a synchronised test  although she is on a 16.3 warmblood and I'm on a 15.3 ID so doubt our paces will quite match lol.

Best of luck to you, what section are you in? Do wave if you see me bumbling about on the grey goon!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, i am doing the 80 and am section C, earlier dressage than you guys 10.12 also on a grey 
have fun and good luck!


----------



## Crackerz (22 June 2018)

Good luck everyone competing this weekend!


Tomorrow morning i have to ride early, poo pick and go for a run, then leaving at lunch time for Foo Fighters gig in London, woohoo, they are always amazing live!

Sunday i am going to see some New Forest colt foals, exciting! Sunday afternoon i have to strip my other New Forest of his feathers & lightly pull his mane and tail in prep for the following weekends shows.... 

Then i will collapse in a sleepy slumber Sunday eve


----------



## Ddraig_wen (22 June 2018)

New pony (all 16hh of her) arrived and so far absolute saint. Even put up with riding to the turnout field through 70 acre open field bareback because I was a bit too lazy to do the walking lol.


----------



## rachk89 (22 June 2018)

I get my boy back from his surgery on Saturday!

And then it's onto 2 weeks on box rest.  But at least by August I can ride him again assuming he doesn't damage himself from now until then.


----------



## Michen (22 June 2018)

Embo said:



			HHO trip to Tweseldown 

Are you bringing Bog? 

Click to expand...

I am indeed, really wanting to drop down to the 70 though as my SJ nerves are getting the better of me... praying for a withdrawal! 

I'm no 23 if you see me kicking around with a cigarette, can of pimms and wild looking Bog pony in hand


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (22 June 2018)

Hopefully going to view some horses for sale this weekend, exciting times!!


----------



## ester (22 June 2018)

Michen said:



			I am indeed, really wanting to drop down to the 70 though as my SJ nerves are getting the better of me... praying for a withdrawal! 

I'm no 23 if you see me kicking around with a cigarette, can of pimms and wild looking Bog pony in hand 

Click to expand...

maybe 2 cans of pimms 

looks like tweseldown is the place for HHOers this weekend .


----------



## monte1 (22 June 2018)

Michen said:



			I am indeed, really wanting to drop down to the 70 though as my SJ nerves are getting the better of me... praying for a withdrawal! 

I'm no 23 if you see me kicking around with a cigarette, can of pimms and wild looking Bog pony in hand 

Click to expand...

Good Luck Michen, you will be fine


----------



## Asha (22 June 2018)

good luck to everyone out and about this weekend.

Im foal shopping this weekend. A tad excited .


----------



## Bernster (22 June 2018)

Some fun stuff arranged. Good luck all.  Exciting to hear about new arrivals, hope they settle in well.  We need pics and updates, can&#8217;t hide it away on this thread!

And great to hear about all the hhoers at Tw this weekend. Would come to watch and cheer you on but have guests over so can't make it.

Am in two minds re this weekend. Was due to be at an event last weekend but lorry window was smashed. Fixed now and there is a sj event on at Quainton that I might do, or a friend wants to come over for a hack.  Need to decide if I want chilled and local, or nerve wracking early start but with the fun of competing!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (22 June 2018)

Think I've missed a week, but this happend last Sunday:







Completely undeserved I might add, not only was I the only one in the class (BD's two round AF format working well :rolleyes3, but she was also a little spooky toad!

[video]https://www.facebook.com/LeapofFaithDressage/videos/813882728797589/[/video]

Nothing doing this weekend apart from attempts at finding a house I like :frown3:.

#IHATEhousehunting!!!!!!


----------



## spacefaer (22 June 2018)

Got a fun ride on Sunday with the (not very new) new horse - his first. He went XC schooling yesterday round a BE track and ate it up, but has sooo much muscle and strength to build yet. Any magic tips for making massive muscle in the next couple of months??!!

Got inspired by my recent post about coloured showing and hauled the piebald boy in early off his hunter hols, so he is going to be bathed and trimmed to look like a horse I might own, with a view to playing competition ponies with him this summer. He's got the farrier tomorrow.....

My OH's hunter has been usurped from the fun ride plans, so will have an easy hacking weekend, with a plan to go schooling at another local BE course next week.  

Apart from that, I might strim the lawn if enthusiasm overtakes me......


----------



## McFluff (22 June 2018)

Like (Paddymontys quote) 
Im very much at the beginner stage - but have now managed to hit a target from canter (my mare doesnt like the twang of the bow so has taken a couple of sessions to get this far). 
It takes a bit of getting used to if youve done proper archery - thumb draw with a smooth non-stop action. I keep trying to aim - although to be fair once in canter dont have time to think much!!!
Good luck at your comp.


----------



## Reacher (22 June 2018)

Well we are entered in warwick hall (2) eventers  derby 75 - 80 cm . I am under strict instructions from instructor to treat it as a training exercise since at WH (1) he really tanked around the xc, the strongest he's ever been (not helped by the fact I'd left martingale too long after I cleaned it. ) So I was told to treat Sunday as a training exercise, circle if he tanks  and I can pull him up if he is a t1t.
This evening I'm having a SJ  lesson on grass so will see how that goes. I might yet pull out of sunday!
Good luck and have fun to everyone competing. Hope the new arrivals settle in well. Lovely photo AH, love the sash.


----------



## blood_magik (22 June 2018)

Had a fab session with my confidence coach this afternoon so have now decided to leave T at home and do the 1.05m class with Beau 

He was such a good boy today so I just need to remember &#8216;canter canter canter jump&#8217; and I should be grand 

Gratuitous pic since it was my first time jumping that horrible filler despite having it for over a year  







Good luck to those out competing


----------



## {97702} (22 June 2018)

Yay we are competing     It seems to have been aaaaaages 

On Monday this week I decided I wanted to do Sapey 2-phase event.  On Tuesday my fantastic farrier came at 7am on a day off to put Jensen's shoes back on.  The venue were also fantastic and allowed me a special entry.  My friend MillbrookSong was fantastic, and has pulled his mane and tail,clipped his legs and tidied him up today so he looks amazing

The lovely DabDab has said she will come to cheer me on (I'm bringing lots of cash for ice creams  )  and I am really looking forward to it - actually I couldnt care less how he actually goes  it will be a lovely day out in the sunshine away from the b****y football with great company!  I completely bottled out and went for the 70cm class so lets face it, he can step over the fences from walk.  If he does decide to have a stress, so what 

Sorry, that isn't really taking it seriously I know   Fun is the name of the game


----------



## Michen (22 June 2018)

monte1 said:



			Good Luck Michen, you will be fine 

Click to expand...

Have you course walked yet? Im so cross, had entered Broadway but withdrew and entered tweseldown as they advertised it as confidence giving and ideal for newcomers. Well Ive done plenty of both BE80/90 and unaff 80/90 and I cannnot believe the course. This fence, not many strides after a drop, was the icing on the cake! I never usually moan about courses but I am surprised to see two max height brushes in a confidence giving course, especially when they werent even just on their own! Oh well  







delete ustream account


----------



## JFTDWS (22 June 2018)

Michen said:



			Have you course walked yet? I&#8217;m so cross, had entered Broadway but withdrew and entered tweseldown as they advertised it as confidence giving and ideal for newcomers. Well I&#8217;ve done plenty of both BE80/90 and unaff 80/90 and I cannnot believe the course. This fence, not many strides after a drop, was the icing on the cake! I never usually moan about courses but I am surprised to see two max height brushes in a &#8220;confidence giving&#8221; course, especially when they weren&#8217;t even just on their own! Oh well  







delete ustream account

Click to expand...

Is that on an 80 or a 90?  Either way... :eek3:


----------



## {97702} (22 June 2018)

Thats an 80cm from the colour of the fence disc - it should jump really well, brush fences always do   definitely not worse than anything youd have got at Broadway


----------



## Wheels (22 June 2018)

blood_magik said:



			Had a fab session with my confidence coach this afternoon so have now decided to leave T at home and do the 1.05m class with Beau 

He was such a good boy today so I just need to remember &#8216;canter canter canter jump&#8217; and I should be grand 

Gratuitous pic since it was my first time jumping that horrible filler

Good luck to those out competing 

Click to expand...

Very interesting- does the confidence coach give you a riding lesson or is it face to face / over the phone?


----------



## Wheels (22 June 2018)

Had a good lesson with my classical instructor last night - finally actually got out of walk lol


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2018)

Sick Note Slack Alice managed a dressage win today.  No doubt she will require the rest of the year off to get over the effort.


----------



## blood_magik (22 June 2018)

Wheels said:



			Very interesting- does the confidence coach give you a riding lesson or is it face to face / over the phone?
		
Click to expand...

A bit of both - I did a face-to-face intensive at hers to start with where we set a long term goal. then a few video conference sessions where she set me short term goals/homework and went over how wed gotten on during the week/at shows. And then today she came to mine to do a jumping session (shes also a trainer). 

I would definitely recommend it if you suffer from a lack of confidence. Ive noticed a difference in the 4 weeks since we started.


----------



## Michen (22 June 2018)

Having done Broadway and seen their course pics for this year it certainly is. You don&#8217;t get a drop then a brush like that there, or a max height rush a few strides after a water etc etc! 



			
				Lévrier;13795667 said:
			
		


			That&#8217;s an 80cm from the colour of the fence disc - it should jump really well, brush fences always do   definitely not worse than anything you&#8217;d have got at Broadway 

Click to expand...


----------



## milliepops (22 June 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			Sick Note Slack Alice managed a dressage win today.  No doubt she will require the rest of the year off to get over the effort.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent result AA    Tell Alice she needs to prove it wasn't a fluke so she can't go on the sick again now 



We had fun at arena hire, it was hot and the horse flies were savage but we hacked round the Inter 1 and found it to be a nice test...  Lots of work still to do because it's very very demanding and she doesn't have the stamina to work at that level for long enough yet, but I can't wait to have a proper go at it   Whodathunkit!?  My project giveaway cob!  :lol:


----------



## {97702} (22 June 2018)

Michen said:



			Having done Broadway and seen their course pics for this year it certainly is. You don&#8217;t get a drop then a brush like that there, or a max height rush a few strides after a water etc etc!
		
Click to expand...

I did Broadway just a couple of months ago so Im pretty familiar with the course   each to their own I guess


----------



## Michen (22 June 2018)

Lévrier;13795710 said:
			
		


			I did Broadway just a couple of months ago so Im pretty familiar with the course   each to their own I guess
		
Click to expand...

Me too (for the BE not this years unaff)- I was on foot, where of course it always looks nicer when you know you arent riding it


----------



## milliepops (22 June 2018)

Glug your pimms and kick on michen... just think how good you'll feel when you pass the finish flags


----------



## Asha (23 June 2018)

milliepops said:



			Glug your pimms and kick on michen... just think how good you'll feel when you pass the finish flags 

Click to expand...

Absolutely this ^^ Michen. Go for it , you will love it afterwards!


----------



## Michen (23 June 2018)

Asha said:



			Absolutely this ^^ Michen. Go for it , you will love it afterwards!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you both! We had a super day, with four minutes warm up for DR he pulled out a 32.3 which was nicely competitive, a silly pole sj which was my error of course but a fantastic ride XC, losing out on a placing thanks to some time penalties for being too fast. Absolute legend. Excuse my horrid riding socking him in mouth after the roll top- still rusty and shattered by that point!

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uQGYAiIUEMo[/video]







delete mixcloud account


----------



## blood_magik (23 June 2018)

Our class went pretty well today - I buried him slightly at number 2 but he left it up only to tap the second part of the double at 9. 

So 4 faults today but on a more positive note,  he&#8217;s so much more controllable than he used to be


----------



## Mule (23 June 2018)

Michen said:



			Thank you both! We had a super day, with four minutes warm up for DR he pulled out a 32.3 which was nicely competitive, a silly pole sj which was my error of course but a fantastic ride XC, losing out on a placing thanks to some time penalties for being too fast. Absolute legend. Excuse my horrid riding socking him in mouth after the roll top- still rusty and shattered by that point!

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uQGYAiIUEMo[/video]







delete mixcloud account

Click to expand...

Well done. Looks great fun. You must have been shattered in this heat.


----------



## Michen (23 June 2018)

mule said:



			Well done. Looks great fun. You must have been shattered in this heat.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, it was a really fun round. Made the most of the new no jackets necessary renewal and did very little dressage warm up (unintentional) and sj/xc warm up (intentional!), more for pony than for me though Im exhausted now!!

Pony was happy as clipped out again yesterday!


----------



## Asha (23 June 2018)

Well done Michen , that&#8217;s brilliant. So pleased for you x


----------



## Michen (23 June 2018)

Thank you! Xxx


----------



## Asha (23 June 2018)

I had a fab day ! Went to see a foal, and just melted when I met her. I tried to breed one last foal out of my old girl Asha, but she didn't take.( Turns out she has cushings, so retired off now). So here's Mena :








Her temperament is just amazing, so chilled out. Didn't mind a complete stranger just walking into her stable and giving her a scratch.  Her mum is a stunner too , and Dad is none other than Avanti Amorous Archie.  I even did a selfie with her, and she decided to nibble my hair. Its the first time ive ever been excited about winter coming, as she comes home with me in November.

Then when I got home my bank was finished . We had a load of top soil and sleepers left over, so what else would you do with them ?








The ponies will have no excuses on the xc field now. So excited x


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2018)

Michen said:



			Thank you both! We had a super day, with four minutes warm up for DR he pulled out a 32.3 which was nicely competitive, a silly pole sj which was my error of course but a fantastic ride XC, losing out on a placing thanks to some time penalties for being too fast. Absolute legend. Excuse my horrid riding socking him in mouth after the roll top- still rusty and shattered by that point!

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uQGYAiIUEMo[/video]







delete mixcloud account

Click to expand...

Looks terrific!  Well done


----------



## milliepops (23 June 2018)

Awwww Asha, too cute!  So jealous, I'd love to have a foal... but you can't just have one, can you...   I think OH would kill me. I'll have to wait til the oldies, er... move on.  Though if Salty turns out to be a goodun, she might be the one, and she's related to Millie so it would be a way to scratch the itch I always had of wanting a foal from her. 

Anyway. Daydreaming.  How about some ditches with the sleepers?

Michen, I saw your vid on FB earlier and thought YAY!! that was the fence you were having a wobble over wasn't it.  Massive well done to you both.


----------



## DabDab (23 June 2018)

Wow, lots going on already! Congrats Michen, bog pony looks as class as ever 

Oh Asha, that foal... I should think the next few months will feel very long indeed. Is she intended as a riding horse for you?

Congrats AA on AA's win

Well done on breaking through the 1m mark again BM, shame about the tipped pole.

Inter 1 on the strange, midgety, Welshy pink cob MP :eek3: this horse and rider journey is getting really quite mad now!


----------



## milliepops (23 June 2018)

DabDab said:



			Inter 1 on the strange, midgety, Welshy pink cob MP :eek3: this horse and rider journey is getting really quite mad now!
		
Click to expand...

I know  ludicrous. But really fun. She's never going to set the world alight but at local shows it's pretty cool :cool3:  2 lessons ago I debuted the 2s we'd been working on at home so the challenge was set to do an I1 this year, autumn looks pretty busy but if we get to November without the wheels falling off then that could be a good time  It's interesting training at this level now is more about the strength and stamina than the ability to understand and deliver the movements, you can see why GP is as far away now as PSG was at the beginning. She can do the I1 test now but it's rather rough rough the edges, simply because it's so physically demanding. Interesting stuff.  A few rungs down the ladder it was more about teaching her to be responsive, supple, obedient and developing technique. I know there will be lots more of that to come :wink3: but it can't, until she has a deeper level of gymnastic fitness. On we go...


----------



## Asha (23 June 2018)

Oohhh MP , a salty baby !! Sounds amazing, which stallion would you choose ? ( I love foal planning even if it maybe years away !!)  I agree you do need more than one baby , Mena will have our Frank to grow up with , plus Asha who is a fab nanny. 

Dabdab , yes  she&#8217;s a keeper . To be my riding horse in the future, perhaps do some showing classes , maybe even have a go at side saddle one day.  I&#8217;m going to try side saddle with my girl Pip next year , just need a few miles on the clock first . X


----------



## milliepops (23 June 2018)

Asha said:



			Oohhh MP , a salty baby !! Sounds amazing, which stallion would you choose ? ( I love foal planning even if it maybe years away !!)  I agree you do need more than one baby , Mena will have our Frank to grow up with , plus Asha who is a fab nanny.
		
Click to expand...

hehehe  I couldn't even plan it at this stage.  She's still rather useless  (though we did have a very good school this morning which was encouraging  ) But I was always so sad that I couldn't pass on Millie's genes to the next generation, so this would be the nearest I could get (I did see a very lovely foal out of a mare very similarly bred to Salty, by Negro, and THAT made my heart beat a bit faster!!!)


----------



## blood_magik (23 June 2018)

Thanks DabDab - pleased that we got round as its been 18 months since we jumped anything bigger than a British Novice. 

One or two more and I think well be on track to attempt another newcomers &#129310;&#127995;

Super happy that we got round without any major misses today as theres normally at least one &#128563; &#128517;

[video=youtube_share;YB5eP-IZVtI]https://youtu.be/YB5eP-IZVtI[/video]


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 June 2018)

Beautifull Archie baby! 

Well done Bog & Michen    

Taking Gingerface Jr out for second flight in new box for a hack with a friend. Fingers crossed it goes well and maybe before end of year can join in this thread properly


----------



## DabDab (23 June 2018)

That was a lovely supple round BM, not surprised you're pleased. That one he knocked it just looked like he just didn't jump the height. Fingers crossed for the newcomers 

Interesting MP, developing physical strength/fitness is so fascinating (to a nerd like me anyway), you just plod away and then one day you realise a kind of magic has happened. Must be so intriguing once you're at that level of performance.

Sidesaddle is super cool Asha. You must share pics if you get going with it on pip


----------



## Wheels (24 June 2018)

blood_magik said:



			A bit of both - I did a face-to-face intensive at hers to start with where we set a long term goal. then a few video conference sessions where she set me short term goals/homework and went over how wed gotten on during the week/at shows. And then today she came to mine to do a jumping session (shes also a trainer). 

I would definitely recommend it if you suffer from a lack of confidence. Ive noticed a difference in the 4 weeks since we started.
		
Click to expand...

Could you pm me her details please?


----------



## Northern (24 June 2018)

Took my baby pony out for a cross country schooling session. We had a confidence blip last time out so took it easy. Despite being distracted by various other groups out training, she jumped everything nice and confidently so am very happy with her  We have a Hunter Trials coming up next month, hopefully I can decide what level to enter her at soon...


----------



## blood_magik (24 June 2018)

Wheels said:



			Could you pm me her details please?
		
Click to expand...

Done 

DabDab - yup, he just didn&#8217;t jump high enough but oh well... there&#8217;s always next week


----------



## rachk89 (24 June 2018)

Cute foal Asha, and on the sleepers and top soil thing, maybe a coffin jump or more steps?


----------



## {97702} (24 June 2018)

Woo hoo what a fab day     Exactly as I had hoped, relaxed, enjoyable and very fun - the only downsides were lots of horrible horse flies and a sunburned nose  

The lovely DabDab and the absolutely adorable Delilah were kind enough to come and watch us, and clearly they are a good luck charm    (DabDab has designed herself an appropriate badge already  )






So Jensen was looking fantastic, and after a bit of persuasion decided to play ball - double clear and 4th place   I'm so pleased with him, currently waiting impatiently for the photographer to put the pictures up!


----------



## Ambers Echo (24 June 2018)

Brilliant! Well done x


----------



## Bernster (24 June 2018)

Awesome well done levrier!


----------



## Snowfilly (24 June 2018)

Had a lovely day helping out at the riding school open day today. I'd offered to help out for an hour setting up, but ended up staying the whole day - teh eve never done an open day before so this was a big deal - the place has never looked so spotless! Retired ponies who haven't been ridden for years were hoof oiled and brushed, a few got plaited and the point to pointer got dressed in racing best and was paraded by his exercise rider in full silks. Most of my work was legging kids up, doing girths and stirrups, and washing horses down after each session.

We fitted in a parade of 26 horses and ponies, a gymkhana demo, chase me Charlie, a dressage demo, a stable management lecture and got to ride in the flat work lesson which involved far too much sitting trot without stirrups for my liking as it was boiling hot, as well as lead rein taster rides round the field, face painting and cream teas. Then we brought the whole lot in under saddle, lined them up and I got to sit on the funny little Spanish horse listening to the yard owner read Ronald Duncan's 'The Horse' over the loudspeaker. Not quite HOYS but for all the tiny kids there on the lead rein ponies, I think it may as well have been. 

Lots of tired kids and happy horses tonight; best day I've had in ages.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (24 June 2018)

Brilliant weekend  . New horsey Cora has great temperament and i think once we've got some more weight on there'll be no stopping us.
Mare and foalie ace'd their show. 2nd for her and a 1st for foalie who behaved all the while like he'd done it all before.
Today  little miss partbred who'd made he debut and proved to be chilled out to the max and picked up a 1st and a 3rd  and the amazing Harold took to showing like a duck to water bringing home two 1sts and a 4th (for being a little portly oops).
Even managed to fit in little miss partbred's first sit on, a poodle on Cora and a hack on Mr spotty bum for a friend.  Now pooch and I have flopped on the sofa after investigating the ice cream drawer in the freezer


----------



## Michen (24 June 2018)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Beautifull Archie baby! 

Well done Bog & Michen    

Taking Gingerface Jr out for second flight in new box for a hack with a friend. Fingers crossed it goes well and maybe before end of year can join in this thread properly 

Click to expand...

Thought my face in this one might make you giggle  cant believe you let an actual horse in unicorn wagon. Would be very excited to see some comp reports from you this year!!!!


----------



## Michen (24 June 2018)

Asha said:



			I had a fab day ! Went to see a foal, and just melted when I met her. I tried to breed one last foal out of my old girl Asha, but she didn't take.( Turns out she has cushings, so retired off now). So here's Mena :








Her temperament is just amazing, so chilled out. Didn't mind a complete stranger just walking into her stable and giving her a scratch.  Her mum is a stunner too , and Dad is none other than Avanti Amorous Archie.  I even did a selfie with her, and she decided to nibble my hair. Its the first time ive ever been excited about winter coming, as she comes home with me in November.

Then when I got home my bank was finished . We had a load of top soil and sleepers left over, so what else would you do with them ?








The ponies will have no excuses on the xc field now. So excited x
		
Click to expand...

Foal is absolutely GORGEOUS! Very envious!


----------



## Ceriann (24 June 2018)

We managed our first test - prelim 13 - I&#8217;ve threatened to do it loads of times with my little mare (had her over a year now) but something has always got in the way (mainly my lack of confidence).  We enjoyed it, she was so well behaved and whilst there&#8217;s a lot to work on, it wasn&#8217;t a disaster so we&#8217;ll be doing some more.  Nice hack today (late so the flies not as evil) so she could chill out a bit.


----------



## Accidental Eventer (25 June 2018)

Sounds like everyone had a fantastic weekend, Well done!!

Our weekend was amazing, Coolie powered through every phase and felt incredible. I am so proud of us. We didn't place, but it feels like I have won anyway! I am so lucky to have him. 






I also think I have trained the baby horse to be a giant Labrador. He spent the weekend walking around the event with me, trying to make friends with all the people and all the horses, and hoping that people had food for him. He's not rude, just very friendly and curious. It's a relief really since even a few months ago he was way too stressy to lead around without worrying where his legs were.


----------



## Embo (25 June 2018)

Michen said:



			Thought my face in this one might make you giggle  can&#8217;t believe you let an actual horse in unicorn wagon. Would be very excited to see some comp reports from you this year!!!! 








Click to expand...

Woohoo go Michen and Bog!! Lots of people worried about that fence, it was a bit meaty for a supposedly 'kind' 80! Go you!!

Saw your lorry parked on the corner as I was heading to my SJ and saw you driving away as we were coming back from XC, shame I didn't get to come and say hello. Sounds like you did really well and had a great day, so that's fantastic 

We ended on a bit of a cricket score. Had a disappointing 41 DR (best score in my section was 29.1 but most between 35 & 45). I had a severe sat nav malfunction in the SJ (first time that's ever happened  ) after I forgot to count no 4 and then sailed past no 5... so crossed my tracks and many time faults. Then had a really cheeky stop from B at the penultimate fence. No ground line and he just didn't fancy. Broke a nail and nearly fell off  came around again and completed. 

XC he was keen and a mad bean and was absolutely flying!! The 70 course was really lovely (especially compared to parts of the 80!), nothing too tricky but most were full up to height. Nothing really concerned me apart from a few I thought he might look at. Which he did but he was jumping! 

Well... all until the very last fence, which was the smallest on the course. My friends were cheering me on coming into the last, so I got a bit complacent. I sat up 3 strides out but that's all I did, so B said 'well I'm not going to jump it by myself!' and stopped. A very costly 20 pens and now some time faults for having to circle. Very silly Embo, you think I'd know by now never to take it for granted that he will just jump...

The plus was that B had barely worked up a sweat for the XC and was barely puffing so he's fitter than I give him credit for (considering he's still a bit porky!), so pleased with that.

So we completed on 107.4 which was good for 17th place   

Not a great day score-wise; but for my first event of the season we completed, didn't fall off or get eliminated, or come last! So that's a win in my book  lol


----------



## Bernster (25 June 2018)

Exactly so Embo - a def success if you ask me.  Well done!


----------



## Ambers Echo (25 June 2018)

Well done Embo. I;ve   been knocking up cricket scores all season LOL!

Michen your face in that picture is fabulous!!

Asha that foal is awesome.

AE - sounds like you had a great day. Well done


----------



## {97702} (25 June 2018)

Thanks AE and Bernster   Gratuitous pic of the boy going through the water..... (PURCHASED FROM THE PHOTOGRAPHER!)

Quite interested that it looks like I need to jack my stirrups up a couple of holes when I had already got them on a shorter hole than usual!


----------



## Michen (25 June 2018)

Ahhhh a shame not to meet you! Where are you next heading? The SJ was very twisty I also got lost!! Big congrats on your completion xx



Embo said:



			Woohoo go Michen and Bog!! Lots of people worried about that fence, it was a bit meaty for a supposedly 'kind' 80! Go you!!

Saw your lorry parked on the corner as I was heading to my SJ and saw you driving away as we were coming back from XC, shame I didn't get to come and say hello. Sounds like you did really well and had a great day, so that's fantastic 

We ended on a bit of a cricket score. Had a disappointing 41 DR (best score in my section was 29.1 but most between 35 & 45). I had a severe sat nav malfunction in the SJ (first time that's ever happened  ) after I forgot to count no 4 and then sailed past no 5... so crossed my tracks and many time faults. Then had a really cheeky stop from B at the penultimate fence. No ground line and he just didn't fancy. Broke a nail and nearly fell off  came around again and completed. 

XC he was keen and a mad bean and was absolutely flying!! The 70 course was really lovely (especially compared to parts of the 80!), nothing too tricky but most were full up to height. Nothing really concerned me apart from a few I thought he might look at. Which he did but he was jumping! 

Well... all until the very last fence, which was the smallest on the course. My friends were cheering me on coming into the last, so I got a bit complacent. I sat up 3 strides out but that's all I did, so B said 'well I'm not going to jump it by myself!' and stopped. A very costly 20 pens and now some time faults for having to circle. Very silly Embo, you think I'd know by now never to take it for granted that he will just jump...

The plus was that B had barely worked up a sweat for the XC and was barely puffing so he's fitter than I give him credit for (considering he's still a bit porky!), so pleased with that.

So we completed on 107.4 which was good for 17th place   

Not a great day score-wise; but for my first event of the season we completed, didn't fall off or get eliminated, or come last! So that's a win in my book  lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alibear (25 June 2018)

I had an awesome 4 days away with Daisy. Thursday was a Charlene Carter clinic on horsemanship and showmanship, boy has that lady got Hawkeye vision and she really knows her stuff. So precise. 
Then 3 days of showing, managed firsts in showmanship, horsemanship and trail. Tried a ranch pattern and although last we didn't make a fool of ourselves. Plus over the 4 shows we won the walk jog high point championship which means for the first time in 30 odd years of showing horses, we won a sash   Goal accomplished   Now a few days off to rest and recover. Daisy was awesome and just kept trying her best and I only had one real sack the jockey moment when I forgot the trail pattern on the first day.


----------



## JFTDWS (25 June 2018)

Alibear said:



			I had an awesome 4 days away with Daisy. Thursday was a Charlene Carter clinic on horsemanship and showmanship, boy has that lady got Hawkeye vision and she really knows her stuff. So precise. 
Then 3 days of showing, managed firsts in showmanship, horsemanship and trail. Tried a ranch pattern and although last we didn't make a fool of ourselves. Plus over the 4 shows we won the walk jog high point championship which means for the first time in 30 odd years of showing horses, we won a sash   Goal accomplished   Now a few days off to rest and recover. Daisy was awesome and just kept trying her best and I only had one real sack the jockey moment when I forgot the trail pattern on the first day.
		
Click to expand...

Soudnds great! Do we get photos or videos?


----------



## Embo (26 June 2018)

Thank you Bernster, AE & Michen  yes, shame not to meet you. If we're at the same venue again in future then will make time and def come say hello!

Possibly off the Borde Hill again do have another go at their 70cm. Aiming for Chilham 80 in September if all goes well!

Pro pic from Saturday. Image purchased from the photographer for social media use 

Still working on my game face... please, someone teach me how to control my expression!!  At least Bowser looks fantastic enough for both of us lol.


----------



## scats (26 June 2018)

Suppose I should introduce someone to you all-
Meet Millie


----------



## Asha (26 June 2018)

Embo said:



			Thank you Bernster, AE & Michen  yes, shame not to meet you. If we're at the same venue again in future then will make time and def come say hello!

Possibly off the Borde Hill again do have another go at their 70cm. Aiming for Chilham 80 in September if all goes well!

Pro pic from Saturday. Image purchased from the photographer for social media use 

Still working on my game face... please, someone teach me how to control my expression!!  At least Bowser looks fantastic enough for both of us lol. 






Click to expand...

What a gorgeous photo of you both, well done !


----------



## SEL (26 June 2018)

scats said:



			Suppose I should introduce someone to you all-
Meet Millie







Click to expand...

You snuck that in quietly. I think Millie needs her own thread!! [with more photos]


----------



## Alibear (26 June 2018)

JFTD said:



			Soudnds great! Do we get photos or videos? 

Click to expand...

There was a very good show photographer there so I'm hoping to get something but it will probably be a few weeks before they are available. I will share if I get any


----------



## milliepops (26 June 2018)

SEL said:



			You snuck that in quietly. I think Millie needs her own thread!! [with more photos]
		
Click to expand...

This!!  excellent name btw


----------



## blood_magik (26 June 2018)

Made a last - minute decision to take Beau to mid-week BS at morris. No 1.05m so jumped the 1m open for 1 down and Ellie managed two DCs and two 6ths in the British novice  and her first discovery. 

Not sure if I&#8217;m being cocky but I&#8217;m considering doing the newcomers at snec on Saturday if my Friday lesson goes ok. &#55357;&#56883;&#55358;&#56606;&#55356;&#57339;&#55358;&#56606;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## DabDab (26 June 2018)

milliepops said:



			This!!  excellent name btw 

Click to expand...

I third it - what a pretty face... Very ladylike. I also think that millie is an excellent name (my first pet's name, she was a rather excellent cream hamster)


----------



## Ddraig_wen (26 June 2018)

Introducing Cora


----------

